# Kat Von D Photoshoot



## BeneBaby (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are some pics from Kat's Photoshoot.....I am still having a major girl crush....


----------



## Dreama (Sep 5, 2007)

I really love pic # 3. She's gorgeous!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 5, 2007)

She's gorgeous, I think her body is amazing. And I love how she's completely covered in tattoos and still looks absolutely stunning and feminine. The first one's my fav!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 5, 2007)

I really like the first 2. She looks good.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Sep 5, 2007)

I like her a lot, the first pic is so cute.


----------



## xEdenx (Sep 5, 2007)

she's cute.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 5, 2007)

I love her look.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 5, 2007)

She looks very beautiful! Do her tats make her harder to Photoshop? I guess that's not really a big deal for people who know what they're doing tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley (Sep 5, 2007)

The first pic is really cute.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 5, 2007)

third pic is cute


----------



## angellove (Sep 5, 2007)

she looks great!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm loving the vintage look!!!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 5, 2007)

I LOVE her look sooooo much...I'd be covered in tattoos except they kind of frown upon it in Elementary schools and law


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif UGH!! This just reminds me that I missed her show last night.



I meant to record it while I watched the US Open. She looks great, love 'em all! I agree, she looks great! I also watched the Open, do you think Serena blew the match on purpose? She really did not try to win.


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2007)

She is a living pin-up girl! She really is a so beautiful and feminine, and curiously, the tattoos do not detract from her the way they can on other people. She really planned all of hers out very well.


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 5, 2007)

She does look gorgeous! I'm amazed how feminine she looks allthough she has so many tattoos. I think, I'm a new fan of hers! The first pic is my favorite.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't like all the tattooing, but, she is very pretty, and she has a really nice body =)


----------



## KellyB (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not much of a tatoo girl, but Kat is hot and I love that first pic.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 5, 2007)

I think she is beautiful but I don't like all her tats!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Sep 5, 2007)

Amazing! She photographs so beautifully.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 5, 2007)

i love all the pics and the clothes.

i always thought girls like this were way prettier than any supermodel.


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 6, 2007)

she's beautiful!


----------



## Karren (Sep 6, 2007)

So why does she look better now on LAink than on Miami ink??

Karren


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Sep 6, 2007)

Kat is super hot[cant believe i said that lol]. Not loving all the tatts though. I mean I like tatts and some of hers are nice but thats too much

are those starts tats. or a really good ma?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 6, 2007)

I love that beezy.

But I'm not a fan of photoshop...

...and I love all the tats on her. I feel like she reps them well.


----------



## princessmich (Sep 6, 2007)

She's stunning.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 6, 2007)

she looks fab!


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 6, 2007)

she looks good


----------



## SalJ (Sep 6, 2007)

She is just gorgeous. I always love seeing her on Miami Ink, her make up always looks fantastic!


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice shoot, but not a fan of the tattoos.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 6, 2007)

she looks nice but so much photoshop/airbrushing on her waist =(


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 6, 2007)

She has lost weight since miami ink, and the stars on her face are tats. Her voice is harsh, i think from smoking, idk??? But she is one of my favs!!!


----------



## Lia (Sep 6, 2007)

She's beautiful, but don't you think that her face looks a bit too much photoshopped? She looks like a doll in some pics.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 6, 2007)

soo jealous of her..!


----------



## monniej (Sep 6, 2007)

she reminds me of jane russell, minus the tats, of course!





Jane Russell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## babyangel (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the 2nd pic. Very cool.



Babyangel


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 9, 2007)

she's so hot!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 9, 2007)

She looks fantastic. I love her look and she is amazing artist.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Sep 9, 2007)

I think the pics could have been way less airbrushed. I think she seems cool but the tattoos are too much


----------

